# Let's talk about humor, how do you perceive it in Mexico?



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Generally speaking we have great differences with Brits, USA, French, etc.

I find mexican humor very offensive most of the times.
On the other hand, mexicans are mostly in a good mood for a joke


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Not having tasted Mexican humour but I have found that the main differences between US and British humour to be the degree of subtlety. British humour often uses double-entendre and plays on words (you have to think about it and, invariably, the most obvious is not correct so you end up laughing at yourself because of YOUR mistake) whereas US humour is more 'slap you in the face' and often not really funny especially on TV where without the canned audience laughter and the 'funny' person standing there looking dumb after some inane comment, you wouldn't recognise that it was intended to be funny.

For example:
(British):
"Infamy! Infamy!" (now you would be expected to think he is talking about infamy. but then comes the punch line:
"Everybody's got it in for me!" (then you realise you made a mistake and laugh at your error)

(US)
"So there was this girl, sounded fabulously sexy on the phone" (pause) "Then I met her" (Very long pause, person in front of audience being recorded for the laughter track, holds up an 'idiot board' that says "Laugh")


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Not having tasted Mexican humour but I have found that the main differences between US and British humour to be the degree of subtlety. British humour often uses double-entendre and plays on words (you have to think about it and, invariably, the most obvious is not correct so you end up laughing at yourself because of YOUR mistake) whereas US humour is more 'slap you in the face' and often not really funny especially on TV where without the canned audience laughter and the 'funny' person standing there looking dumb after some inane comment, you wouldn't recognise that it was intended to be funny.
> 
> For example:
> (British):
> ...


Your perspective couldn't have anything to do with the fact that you are English, could it?

And if we are going to use television as the standard for humor (humour), where was the subtlety on Benny Hill or the The Two Ronnies?

PS My ex-wife and I enjoyed both and everybody we knew thought we were crazy.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Your perspective couldn't have anything to do with the fact that you are English, could it?
> 
> And if we are going to use television as the standard for humor (humour), where was the subtlety on Benny Hill or the The Two Ronnies?
> 
> PS My ex-wife and I enjoyed both and everybody we knew thought we were crazy.


I wouldn't say so but as one I must admit I do prefer the more subtle type of humour rather than slapstick, slap you in the face type. As for the Two Ronnies you cannot deny that the "Four Candles" sketch was an excellent use of 'double-entendre' with no resorting to smut. Didn't particularly like Benny Hill but he was, in many respects very popular abroad because although he was often smutty, it was obvious "humour" (like slipping on a banana skin) which appealed to lots of people.






As for using television, as a standard, that wasn't the intention but it is a medium with which most people, nowadays are familiar. I was brought up with steam-radio and with no visual support, the humour had to be thought about and the situation pictured in one's own mind.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I wouldn't say so but as one I must admit I do prefer the more subtle type of humour rather than slapstick, slap you in the face type. As for the Two Ronnies you cannot deny that the "Four Candles" sketch was an excellent use of 'double-entendre' with no resorting to smut. Didn't particularly like Benny Hill but he was, in many respects very popular abroad because although he was often smutty, it was obvious "humour" (like slipping on a banana skin) which appealed to lots of people.
> 
> "Four Candles" - YouTube
> 
> As for using television, as a standard, that wasn't the intention but it is a medium with which most people, nowadays are familiar. I was brought up with steam-radio and with no visual support, the humour had to be thought about and the situation pictured in one's own mind.


That couldn't be a laugh track I hear on the Four Candles skit, could it. I thought only US comedy had to rely on a laugh track.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> That couldn't be a laugh track I hear on the Four Candles skit, could it. I thought only US comedy had to rely on a laugh track.


Laugh tracks are horrible aren't they?


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

In direct response to the OP, i think the small talk here in México is followed by a lot of funny humor... I also see some humor being so unnecessary that it starts to sound like insecurity. ..drives me nuts!! I like true conversation,feelings,and people. Some expect you to always go along but little do they know,i go along because i would rather not offend them out of common courtesy. 

City people are much different than pueblo/rancho folk


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> In direct response to the OP, i think the small talk here in México is followed by a lot of funny humor... I also see some humor being so unnecessary that it starts to sound like insecurity. ..drives me nuts!! I like true conversation,feelings,and people. Some expect you to always go along but little do they know,i go along because i would rather not offend them out of common courtesy.
> 
> City people are much different than pueblo/rancho folk


I agree with you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ehw23 said:


> In direct response to the OP, i think the small talk here in México is followed by a lot of funny humor... I also see some humor being so unnecessary that it starts to sound like insecurity. ..drives me nuts!! I like true conversation,feelings,and people. Some expect you to always go along but little do they know,i go along because i would rather not offend them out of common courtesy.
> 
> City people are much different than pueblo/rancho folk


Okay I will bite on this one.

Can you summarize how you see them being different? Not being antagonistic, just genuinely curious. I know quite a few city Mexicans from a pretty good range of income/education. I have spent less time, but not zero, talking to people in rural areas. And my Spanish, while far from perfect, is adequate to joke around with people. How would you characterize the differences?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Okay I will bite on this one.
> 
> Can you summarize how you see them being different? Not being antagonistic, just genuinely curious. I know quite a few city Mexicans from a pretty good range of income/education. I have spent less time, but not zero, talking to people in rural areas. And my Spanish, while far from perfect, is adequate to joke around with people. How would you characterize the differences?


I have seen many Mexicans in San Diego at the factory where I worked for 15 years from pueblos or a rancho joke around with others. They had this one joke and the oddest joke I have ever seen that was telling the new guy things that were the wrong way to do it and laughing when he did it and believed the jokers.

The city raised Mexicans thought this was juvenile and stupid. I thought it an odd way to "train" a new worker.

It lasted as long as no one hear what was going on or until the new guy laughed along, which was usually. If he got angry he usually got more of it for a few days more.
The women weren´t involved it this joke.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, what I can say is that the big difference between city and pueblo/rancho folk is that the wits about them. City raised citizens tend to be a little more harsh and upfront with their jokes and humor... and the ranch people the exact opposite. This is obviously from my perspective but I have seen it a lot here in Monterrey and DF. City raised Mexicans are definitely more playful it seems and push the envelope expecting you to accept it. I understand the humor from the city folk but I sometimes think its unnecessary how they approach it at times. Things tend to get personal when they try their humor.

I dont see this with pueblo folk...typically. Pueblo folk seem to be more reserved and their humor may not be as ´strong´ as their city counter parts?


----------



## m109pilot (May 21, 2013)

*Eeeeeee*

I for one love the Mexican sense of humor, its right in line with my own…jajaja Yes I agree it can be a little offensive to some, or sexist to others but it’s all in good fun. I work with trades people and have done so my entire life, we all share the same sense of haha


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Harsh at times..yes. You really just need.to know how fit into the.humor sometimes and.not be an oddball. 

They have a lot of insider stuff goin on at times so it can.be hard to keep up! Just like the usa


----------

